# Anybody seen these?



## BBlackGoat05 (Feb 14, 2006)

I found this on www.pfyc.com and was wondering if anyone had the lower mesh in or even had a pic? Kind of up there for the price if you ask me... Looks pretty cool though.

http://www.pfyc.com/store/merchant....e=GT1008&Product_Count=18&Category_Code=GTEXT

Thanks,
B


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Yes those are pretty new. A lot of $$$ for something like that though. I'm thinking of getting some but would like to see one with both the upper and lower grills on.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Here's the official race mesh website
They have emm for top and bottom
http://www.racemeshgrilles.com/racemeshgallery.htm#Pontiac GTO


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

nah that $h!+ is ugly, billet grilles should be left in the 90's where they belong. even then they where not cool looking, and that wire mesh crap, good luck scraping the bug guts out of that stuff.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

:agree Good Point!


----------

